# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Green everyday!!!

## kuching

News from 'The Star' (June 4, 2007): "Right after graduation two years ago, Regina Cheah was offered a plum job as researcher in her father's company, a sizeable pay cheque and a free ride to work in the director's car. 

To her father's horror, she politely declined, preferring to save forests and rivers by becoming a project co-ordinator with a non-governmental organisation called Global Environmental Centre (GEC) instead."

More, here:

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story...715&sec=nation

----------


## benny

Well...it just goes to show that every little bit helps. You don't have to save whales and dolphins for a start, but just the little things.

Actually, as fish keepers, I sometimes do feel guilty about the water we throw out when we do a water change. If I have a garden, I can still use it to water plants. But unfortunately, I don't. Thoughts or comments on this?

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

All my fish water goes to plants Benny...
As for Cheah... good for her. :Smile:

----------


## bossteck

Mine too... 

I have like 20 over soda bottles (and increasing), which I will fill up each time I do water change, my wife will then slowly use the water for her plants. On top of that, I have a Toyogo plastic box which I use to store water from water change, I will sometimes soak driftwood in it, I make sure I have 1 or 2 pieces of longkang fish in it to prevent mozzies. 

At one stage, I was contemplating getting those huge blue plastic tub with lid to store the used water so I don't have to use soda bottle, but I haven't got the time to go buy it. Found out from a fellow hobbyist here that they can be found at some shops along Kelantan lane.

BTW, I don't have a garden either, the water is used to water 5 potted plants which we have at our corridor.

----------

